# Cleaning BBS CH



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

I had some free time last weekend, so decided to clean properly my BBS CH.



















1z ColourTec and soft brush for the inside:










1z Glanz Shampoo:



















And the result were amazing!










Auto Finesse Mint Rims Wheel Wax:










And Meguiars endurance tire gel:










I'm very happy with the result :thumbsup:

*Used products:

Cleaning wheels: 1z ColourTec + 1z Glossy Shampoo
Decontaminate: Iron X
Sealed: Grojet 2000
Wheel wax: Auto Finesse Mint Rims Wheel Wax
Tires: Meguiars Endurance Tire gel
Wheel arch: 1Z Car Star + 1Z Kunststoff IP*


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent work Jorge


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thank you


----------

